# Cradle plan



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

If anyone cruising by has a good plan for a baby cradle...full size style that will swing, I would like to see it. I have to build one in the next month or so for the first grandchild!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't know about other people but I have never worked from a set of plans. I would just go buy a cradle mattress and work backwards from there, designing the swinging part then a stand to mount it on. 

Spindles seem to be a popular choice for sides with solid end boards. You could do a slat side which would not require turning or buying spindles.

It does sound like an interesting project. Hope you have fun.

Dave.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> I don't know about other people but I have never worked from a set of plans.


 
Same with me, Dave, - - I say 'out of my head', - - some say 'out of my mind' . . .


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm a little late on the cradle plan...my daughter had the baby at 9:00 am this morning, so I am now a grampa...at 45...


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, - - congratulations!!

Don't spoil her too much, - - tempting as it is . . . :no:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Congratulations!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Have fun with her when she is young, because when she's a teen it's all over:laughing: .


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Same with me, Dave, - - I say 'out of my head', - - some say 'out of my mind' . . .


 
Yup, thats the general consensus with me.:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Reverse designing, as I go. That's me too. 
Sometimes I get people looking, cocking their head like a puzzled dog and sometimes I get people looking and slobbering like a hungry one. Win some :thumbsup: lose some :thumbdown: but I always have fun anyhow.

Hey Gramps i done congratulated you already but I'l do it agin here so the peeps don't think I am rude. Congrats. :no:


----------



## steg32168 (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats on being a Grandpa!!! Gotta feel GREAT!!!!!! I have a set of plans for a Rocker/Cradle. Was gonna make it for a cousin of mine, but never was able too!! You're more than welcome to them, it look relatively simple and looks pretty cool too!! Let me know, I'll send them to ya if ya want!! Congrats again!!!

Dave
steg32168


----------



## JMIC (Oct 31, 2006)

joasis said:


> I'm a little late on the cradle plan...my daughter had the baby at 9:00 am this morning, so I am now a grampa...at 45...


Congradulations Jo!


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

> ...my daughter had the baby at 9:00 am this morning, so I am now a grampa...at 45...


Holy cow! I didn't even become a father till 44. 

Congradulations!

But stay away from that cigar.

Regards,
Jimc


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

joasis said:


> I'm a little late on the cradle plan...my daughter had the baby at 9:00 am this morning, so I am now a grampa...at 45...


I became a grandpa 2 years ago at the age of 43


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I told my daughter I plan on spoiling the little guy....since I missed the cradle, I guess I will build him a rocking horse, and I am thinking of 2 or three...all different sized, so he will have a horse herd.

By the way clampman, my wife, who is 13 years younger then me, still wants another baby.....geeezzzzzz, just shoot me!


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Come on Jay.....Have another one...:yes: :yes: 

You're not too old yet....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

